

Ask HN: Browser for individual websites? - sendos

Is there a browser that allows you to log in to Facebook in one window (or tab), to Google+ in another, to Twitter in another, etc, such that those windows or tabs have individual/isolated sets of cookies, so that you can browse the web in another window or tab and not have these websites track you?<p>If such a browser does not exist, would it be relatively easy to modify Firefox or Chrome source code to make it behave this way?
======
morrow
There's been an experimental feature in the works under chrome's about:flags
page called Multiple Profiles, which may eventually do what you describe,
though it's still under development so you aren't able to turn it on yet:

Multiple Profiles Associates every browser window with a profile, and adds a
profile switcher in the upper right corner. Every profile has its own
bookmarks, extensions, apps, etc.

~~~
sendos
If this eventually gets added to Chrome's main release, this may be the
feature that gets me to switch to Chrome (from Firefox)

------
rbnio
Fluid (uses WebKit, Mac only) or Prism (based on Firefox) allow you to create
standalone apps from websites. Both have separate cookie storage for each
website.

<http://fluidapp.com/> <http://prism.mozillalabs.com/>

------
Andrenid
I use a standard Chrome window + an Incognito Chrome window to do similar, but
the problem with that is that if you open more Incognito windows (eg more then
2 sites at once), they share the cookies/etc with the first Incognito window.

It'd be nice if every Incognito window had it's own silo'd cookies/data.

------
irunbackwards
Incognito tab! We need this, yesterday!

------
pasbesoin
Have a look at the Firefox Profile Manager (I assume it's still present in the
most recent versions). Separate profiles are separate.

